
Apple Eyeing Time Warner Acquisition - Petedoes
http://ir.net/news/technology/123140/apple-inc-aapl-reportedly-eyeing-time-warner-twx-acquisition/
======
applecore
It'd be hilarious if every tech bubble was conveniently bookended with an
acquisition of Time Warner.

~~~
sageikosa
I was just thinking: "it's come to that again..."

------
gotchange
The article is not convincing enough. Till this point, they're just market
rumors. Wait to hear some confirmation from Bloomberg or WSJ before analyzing
it more seriously.

PS: Anyone noticed that the second part of the article reads like it's written
by a robot, one of those AI reporters?

------
bsharitt
Of all the the big tech companies that have a stake in content delivery
platforms, Apple has been the most quiet in terms of actually
creating/commissioning its own content. This would certainly be a big swing in
that direction and put them far on the opposite side even ahead of Amazon.

~~~
dplgk
Do Google, Microsoft and Facebook have their own content?

~~~
madeofpalk
Facebook and YouTube has all their original user-generated-content, and
Microsoft has their failed 'Xbox Originals', like the Halo television series.

'YouTube celebrities' are very successful, and Facebook has actively been been
trying to court these YouTube celebrities to post exclusively on Facebook.

Apple is seemingly the odd out not creating their own original video content,
but Beats One is interesting as original _audio_ content, which no one else is
doing.

------
brudgers
"Apple Time Warner" on HN:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story&query=apple%20time%20warner)

Not a fresh rumor. My take is still the same: this isn't doesn't make sense
because Time Warner is local to the US and only parts of the US at that and
Apple is a global company.

------
at-fates-hands
Not sure this would be the smartest move.

Aligning yourself with a company that has a notorious history of screwing its
customers and providing less than decent customer service I think would
instantly take that bulletproof Apple reputation and tarnish it immediately.

This alone makes me think this is another Apple head fake into the area of
content creation.

~~~
wrice314
Time Warner Cable (cable service) and Time Warner Media (HBO, CNN, Warner Bros
Studio, etc) are distinct companies. The media business spun out the cable
division years ago. Apple would be buying the media assets.

------
dangoor
I don't buy it. Apple's business is fundamentally selling hardware that is
differentiated with software and services and this acquisition would be too
large and crazy to pay off for Apple's fundamental business.

The Apple Car rumors make a lot more sense.

------
JohnTHaller
That would be an awful development for those of us who are stuck with only
Time Warner as an internet option and want nothing to do with Apple.

~~~
derrickdirge
It's really difficult for me to imagine Apple providing a worse customer
experience in this sector than Time Warner currently does.

~~~
JohnTHaller
It's not the customer experience that's the issue. It's the 'Apple tax'
pricing and the proprietary everything. Not a judgement, mind you, as everyone
has their own balance of price vs form vs customizability vs function vs etc.

------
mtgx
Apple Fiber vs Google Fiber? Sounds good to me.

------
ssharp
Lovely that this site's "sponsored content" ads on the right are completely
inappropriate for work and take up a pretty decent chunk on the page.

The images are:

1) Woman wearing shirt that exposes most of her breasts.

2) Man kissing a woman's neck while both are in bed. Man appears to be
shirtless, woman is in bra.

3) Woman in bikini with her hands holding her breasts up.

4) Woman in cutoff white shirt having breasts sprayed with a hose.

5) Female cheerleader (this one is not so bad).

I'm not sure why any of that belongs on a business article about Apple eyeing
a Time Warner acquisition.

~~~
deanCommie
#1 - why aren't you using AdBlock, or Ghostery, or Privacy Badger. Any of
those would block these ads #2 - Since you are not using the tools above, you
are sharing a lot of your browsing data to trackers elsewhere on the web that
aggregate the content and present you with what they think you will like. No
judgement, but maybe start using incognito mode for your NSFW browsing. I
turned off my blockers and none of the ads I was shown were anything like what
you describe.

~~~
pc86
I think his point was that a news site should have anything remotely NSFW.

~~~
at-fates-hands
Which is usually based on your browsing habits. You're not just shown random
NSFW ads for nothing; which is what deanCommie's point was.

~~~
madeofpalk
That's not how ad tech works. Just because I visit porn sites doesn't mean I
get porn ads served to me on NYT.

------
iamjustinleon
This is from the NY COMpost. Take this with very large grain of salt.

------
bobajeff
Interesting, because they used to own PIXAR but sold it to Disney.

If this happens it would put them in competition with them.

~~~
eyesee
Apple never owned Pixar. You may be conflating them with Steve Jobs, who did
own a majority stake at the time of the sale.

~~~
bobajeff
Oh, yes that's it.

